# Front Brake Upgrade Recommendations



## Beastie4126 (Oct 19, 2013)

Having already gone down the route of new discs, pads braided hoses etc I am still finding the brakes on the TT lacking at higher speeds. Don't get me wrong they are plenty strong enough for day to day driving but I prefer brakes with a bit more bite than these have which is ironic as I upgraded both my Corrado & Audi A3 to TT fronts but they are lighter cars 

Ideally I would like to go down the 4 or 6 pot caliper route but I am unsure which ones fit with the least bother and which ones are the best performance wise.

Options I have looked at so far are the Seat Cupra R Brembo's which I think are a straight swap although I am not sure about wheel spacing etc and possibly a set of Hi-Spec 4 pots with 335 discs??

Anyone have either of these or similar able to share their experiences?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you could cut a hole in the floor and stick you foot against the wheel,( BMX style :lol: ) even that would be an improvement on the standard,,, i guess these cars really were designed for hairdressers who apparently don't drive very fast !! :wink:


----------



## Beastie4126 (Oct 19, 2013)

roddy said:


> you could cut a hole in the floor and stick you foot against the wheel,( BMX style :lol: ) even that would be an improvement on the standard,,, i guess these cars really were designed for hairdressers who apparently don't drive very fast !! :wink:


Well if I had a bag of curlers I could use as anchors 

It's looking more like LCR Brembo's or Porsche calipers after an evening of reading various forums etc - how big do you go is the question though ??


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

more important,,, how deep are your pockets !!!!!!!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've just replaced my fronts with the cupra r calipers. If you get these make sure you get the discs as well because they are slightly more offset outward. They just bolt straight on, even the hoses fit. Why they didn't fit these as standard is a mystery to me. You won't be disappointed with these as they have sooo much more bite with much less effort. Expect to pick up a set between £250 - £350 (including hoses and discs) Another alternative is to use porsche calipers but only use fronts not rears as the pistons are too small. Adapters are readily available.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I run Tarox front and back, but deep pockets are required.
Instead of show and go..I have show and stop.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Beastie4126 (Oct 19, 2013)

roddy said:


> more important,,, how deep are your pockets !!!!!!!


Not deep enough following a new clutch on the TT & front wheel bearing on my A4 this month!!


----------



## Beastie4126 (Oct 19, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> I've just replaced my fronts with the cupra r calipers. If you get these make sure you get the discs as well because they are slightly more offset outward. They just bolt straight on, even the hoses fit. Why they didn't fit these as standard is a mystery to me. You won't be disappointed with these as they have sooo much more bite with much less effort. Expect to pick up a set between £250 - £350 (including hoses and discs) Another alternative is to use porsche calipers but only use fronts not rears as the pistons are too small. Adapters are readily available.


I like the idea of the Cupra R calipers as they reasonably priced 2nd hand and as you have confirmed more or less bolt on. Plus I would be able to use this setup whilst saving up for something bigger and better if required.

Ade I notice that your sig shows wheel spacers is that to fit these or for stance?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Depending on what wheels you have will determine if they clear. My standard 6 spoke ronal wheels cleared with no spacer.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I already had the spacers and I have the rs6's so I don't know if the rstt's will fit without spacers. There is a fair bit of clearance on mine...ill measure it a bit later.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> I run Tarox front and back, but deep pockets are required.
> Instead of show and go..I have show and stop.. :lol:
> Steve


Tarox get my vote 








They can squeal a bit if you go for the one piece discs


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> I've just replaced my fronts with the cupra r calipers. If you get these make sure you get the discs as well because they are slightly more offset outward. They just bolt straight on, even the hoses fit. Why they didn't fit these as standard is a mystery to me. You won't be disappointed with these as they have sooo much more bite with much less effort. Expect to pick up a set between £250 - £350 (including hoses and discs and carriers) Another alternative is to use porsche calipers but only use fronts not rears as the pistons are too small. Adapters are readily available.


----------



## Beastie4126 (Oct 19, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> I already had the spacers and I have the rs6's so I don't know if the rstt's will fit without spacers. There is a fair bit of clearance on mine...ill measure it a bit later.


Measured the distance from the disc face to spokes on my QS reps and there is near enough 70mm of room so hopefully I can find something to fit.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

i ordered from wilwood last week after doing the same to my 01 TT 225Q. the kit i ordered has plain 2 piece 12.19 rotors + dynapro 4 piston calipers, under a G in USA, braided lines + ship xtra. standard master + abs is compatible. should arrive this week, will install asap as weather is getting nice. i can post pic + my opinion


----------



## Beastie4126 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks to all that replied to this thread.

Bought a set of LCR Brembo's, new discs and pads and compatible braided hoses all of which I fitted today following a little refurb of the calipers. DIscs fitted fine but needed to bend out splash guards to allow clearance (R32 ones to be ordered) and calipers just bolt on just as easily. Wear sensor plug on the pads is the same so no worries there and the pin system on the pads is heaven compared to standard calipers. Calipers clear my QS reps with about 7mm to spare (phew) but I have not tried the standard wheels yet although I doubt they will be going back on.

All I can say after my first 15 minute test drive is wow!! why the heck did Audi not fit these as standard on the 225 or V6, how much more would it have cost??


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

I've got a set of LCR Brembo's I'm currently refurbishing - thanks for the heads up regarding the splash guards, I was guesing these would be an issue.
Do you know what the R32 (or V6 TT presumably) part numbers are for these?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I didn't have any issues with my splash guards when I fitted mine...didn't even have to bend them.


----------



## Beastie4126 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mine are pretty crusty and rusty which is one reason for their replacement but they definitely touch the 323mm disc's. A little bit of persuading and they have moved far enough out of the way.

I think the R32 part numbers are 8N0 615 311 C / 8N0 615 312 C


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I had to flatten mine completely when I used the 332 Zimerman disc, which served me well when I came to fit the 359


----------



## Tech Autos UK (Oct 31, 2013)

May I add my two pennies worth please?

In my mind, what people seem to forget when they are buying discs, two important details.

1) Where were they actually made?

2) What was the complete manufacturing process?

3) Can they pass TUV approval.. Not a question I would ask as a buyer unless I am German ('m not), but as a seller, yes and if not, why not?

There are many ways to cook an egg and so is there when making discs.... Just ask anyone with a BMW Mini JCW with the 316mm front discs.

Once you do the research, you hopefully will come to the conclusion I did 20 odd years ago, Tar.Ox Hideously expensive and a really hard sell, but I wouldn't buy anything else for my sports car.

If this blows up in my face, I have to say here and now that I won't be naming and shaming companies. that's just not who I am, just do the research before you buy. Your life is in their hands remember...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

This is what I run..

Quality costs, but you only pay once.
Steve


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not recommending these, just throwing them into the mix ;-)
http://www.ksport.co.uk/products.asp?f=brakes

6 Pot 286mm Kit	£885 
6 Pot 304mm Kit	£885 
8 Pot 330mm Kit	£899 
8 Pot 356mm kit	£999	
8 Pot 380mm kit	£1,699	
8 Pot 400mm kit	&1,799

http://www.ksport.co.uk/order.asp?id=15&loc=2


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

my willwood's installed, just a basic bolt on, radial mount, 2 pc rotors + 4 piston caliper. a nice upgrade for just over 1 G in USA. depending on offset, my stock offset 17" wheels needed a little spacing, no problem already having 25 mm in front


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

ades tt 180 said:


> I've just replaced my fronts with the cupra r calipers. If you get these make sure you get the discs as well because they are slightly more offset outward. They just bolt straight on, even the hoses fit. Why they didn't fit these as standard is a mystery to me. You won't be disappointed with these as they have sooo much more bite with much less effort. Expect to pick up a set between £250 - £350 (including hoses and discs) Another alternative is to use porsche calipers but only use fronts not rears as the pistons are too small. Adapters are readily available.


 much needed info here. thankyou


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Beastie4126 said:


> Thanks to all that replied to this thread.
> 
> Bought a set of LCR Brembo's, new discs and pads and compatible braided hoses all of which I fitted today following a little refurb of the calipers. DIscs fitted fine but needed to bend out splash guards to allow clearance (R32 ones to be ordered) and calipers just bolt on just as easily. Wear sensor plug on the pads is the same so no worries there and the pin system on the pads is heaven compared to standard calipers. Calipers clear my QS reps with about 7mm to spare (phew) but I have not tried the standard wheels yet although I doubt they will be going back on.
> 
> All I can say after my first 15 minute test drive is wow!! why the heck did Audi not fit these as standard on the 225 or V6, how much more would it have cost??


this helped me loads.cheers


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Would the RS3 /TTRS black ones fit ?

Let me find a link 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171372742201? ... 1423.l2649

W


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Calipers might but the discs won't, they are 5×112...They will fetch a lot more than the current bid too.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

ades tt 180 said:


> Calipers might but the discs won't, they are 5×112...They will fetch a lot more than the current bid too.


Thanks for the heads up, just like the black option and being audi

So it would seem your recommendation is the way to go then

Another question is what to use on the rear?

W


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wiggles01 said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > Calipers might but the discs won't, they are 5×112...They will fetch a lot more than the current bid too.
> ...


best / cheapest alternative is what I ( and some others ) have done


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/forge-m ... ger-wheels


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

mullum said:


> I'm not recommending these, just throwing them into the mix ;-)
> http://www.ksport.co.uk/products.asp?f=brakes
> 
> 6 Pot 286mm Kit	£885
> ...


Anyone have experience of these??
999£ for the 356mm ones sounds like a great price

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

993TT 'Big Red' 4-pot calipers. Good enough for a Porsche 911 Turbo, good enough for me.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mondo said:


> 993TT 'Big Red' 4-pot calipers. Good enough for a Porsche 911 Turbo, good enough for me.


What size rims / wheels do you have to fit these?
W


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Grahamstt said:


> http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/forge-motorsport/forge-front-brake-kit-356mm-18-or-larger-wheels


Very nice
To be honest more than I would want to spend at this stage so I will see if I can pick up some second hand supra R and new discs /pads should come in way under this price

With all the other jobs to do just now I need to spread the love all over the car

W


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I researched the k sport brakes, I will be avoiding those for sure lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wiggles01 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > 993TT 'Big Red' 4-pot calipers. Good enough for a Porsche 911 Turbo, good enough for me.
> ...


Depends on the wheels. 18" RSTTs evidently fit - just - and 17" Comps to too. After that... dunno. I believe the QS-style alloys don't have enough clearance, which is why some QS folks fit physically smaller Boxster and/or Brembo GT Junior calipers.

Oh and, nice as the Forge BBK is, I'd check out the cost of replacement front discs. You might be in for a surprise.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Oh and, nice as the Forge BBK is, I'd check out the cost of replacement front discs. You might be in for a surprise.


Just had a quick look and the 12-bolt PCD would need to be confirmed, but in the region of £300 each.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> I researched the k sport brakes, I will be avoiding those for sure lol


Link ? Reason ?

There's a set in the marketplace right now (K2 = same).


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

AP Racing.

I have had 4 brake set ups

Stock
Porsche 4 pot kit 325mm
Brembo GT junior 323mm
AP racing 330mm set up

Admittedly the AP set up was on fully floating (rattle rattle) with ds3000 (never ever again) pads.
I took the ap's off about 18 months ago but they are currently being refurbed and will come back with 355mm discs and ds2500 pads.

Brembo gt junior kit is pretty decent and is a good improvement over stock, the porsche kit was good but I had a couple of occasions where I pressed the pedal and it just didn't seem to be stopping the car.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Brembo gt junior kit is pretty decent and is a good improvement over stock, the porsche kit was good but I had a couple of occasions where I pressed the pedal and it just didn't seem to be stopping the car.


Well that's good to know!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Brembo gt junior kit is pretty decent and is a good improvement over stock, the porsche kit was good but I had a couple of occasions where I pressed the pedal and it just didn't seem to be stopping the car.
> ...


You won't be disappointed matey


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

mullum said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > I researched the k sport brakes, I will be avoiding those for sure lol
> ...


+1 I'd like to know as well


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just a quick google search on reviews, people saying they would never buy again, pads cracked etc.

They do seem cheap and that's usually an indication of too good to be true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Just a quick google search on reviews, people saying they would never buy again, pads cracked etc.
> 
> They do seem cheap and that's usually an indication of too good to be true


Which pads though?

Probably not the DS2500 or PF01 options...!


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


+1,money well spent :roll:


----------



## Stan2515 (May 15, 2014)

What Porsche 4 pot calipers do people use? I've seen Boxster 986 mentioned? I had a 2.5 986 Boxster a few years ago. Was gutless as hell so can't remember if the brakes were good - they certainly didn't leave a lasting impression, but in my experience Porsche brakes are generally excellent. They need a firm shove but that's so you can modulate them, unlike over servoed BMW brakes, which seem to fade when you need them most!

I have the 993tt calipers shown above on my 964. They are awesome and just seem to brake harder the harder you push the pedal no matter what speed or how hard you're already pushing. It's fun just braking from high speed, but the 964 is about 200kg lighter than the TT I think... However, having just put new grooved discs and Mintex pads all round on my TT, I do think the TT brakes are pretty good and you would have to doing hooligan stuff on the road really to cause them real problems...


----------



## classexa (Jun 7, 2020)

ades tt 180 said:


> I've just replaced my fronts with the cupra r calipers. If you get these make sure you get the discs as well because they are slightly more offset outward. They just bolt straight on, even the hoses fit. Why they didn't fit these as standard is a mystery to me. You won't be disappointed with these as they have sooo much more bite with much less effort. Expect to pick up a set between £250 - £350 (including hoses and discs) Another alternative is to use porsche calipers but only use fronts not rears as the pistons are too small. Adapters are readily available.


Bumping this. I'm gonna do my fronts very soon. Can anyone link me to a set of these(caliper, hoses and discs)? I don't know where to look or what to look after? Are the calipers and discs Brembo?

Edit: Nvm, think I'm gonna need bigger rims if I'm gonna do this upgrade


----------



## classexa (Jun 7, 2020)

Let's rephrase it. Is there a decent brake upgrade for 16" wheels?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

classexa said:


> Let's rephrase it. Is there a decent brake upgrade for 16" wheels?


18 " wheels .. :wink:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

classexa said:


> Let's rephrase it. Is there a decent brake upgrade for 16" wheels?


Unlikely.

I had Brembos on my Alfa 156 with 16" wheels (VERY tight fit), they were on a 305mm disc.
Can't see any fitting on the TT's bigger 312mm disc.

The SEAT Leon Cupra R Brembos with 323mm discs fit under 17"


----------

